# Changing snout colour



## Zeliana (Jul 14, 2013)

I have just noticed that our 7 month old's snout has changed from black to brown. He was recently neutered. Is this normal? Many thanks


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

The cockapoo coat changes massively over their life. The black cockapoos often end up with silvery bits, chocolates often fade to cafe au lait, and the apricot ones sometimes go lighter, sometimes darker! It seems as though every change is normal =)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you mean the fur or the actual nose? Noses can lighten in winter from black to brown with a black outline. This has happened to Nina, I'm hoping for black again in summer. I'm a selfish mummy I know.


----------



## Zeliana (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes I mean the actual nose - not the fur. Thank you!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they can change in the winter like ruth said...Lady has a stripe down her nose at the moment.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry, my bad! I always think of the snout as the whole top, front bit of a dog's face... like where a cockapoo moustache is x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Until Ruth posted about it a while back I didn't even notice. I'm like Ruth hoping that it goes back to black like Lady's does. My two looks almost a light purple so I'm wondering if it's permanent.

So I know some sites have likened it to vitiligo in people but that's an auto immune issue. I wonder if it is also an auto immune thing for dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Until Ruth posted about it a while back I didn't even notice. I'm like Ruth hoping that it goes back to black like Lady's does. My two looks almost a light purple so I'm wondering if it's permanent.
> 
> So I know some sites have likened it to vitiligo in people but that's an auto immune issue. I wonder if it is also an auto immune thing for dogs.
> 
> ...


And I'm praying willows will stay brown!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Until Ruth posted about it a while back I didn't even notice. I'm like Ruth hoping that it goes back to black like Lady's does. My two looks almost a light purple so I'm wondering if it's permanent.
> 
> So I know some sites have likened it to vitiligo in people but that's an auto immune issue. I wonder if it is also an auto immune thing for dogs.
> 
> ...


It's not the same as vitiligo. Vitiligo is irregular and permanent. The lighter bits become a very light pink. 

I actually think Nina's is darkening again. The black edges are creeping in to the centre. All Nina's siblings have kept their black noses as far as I know. I don't mind a brown nose at all but I have one with Lola. I like variety!! It's the spice of life!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The longer the day a get and the more sunshine our pops get the darker their noses usually become.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

